# [xorg] plus de X depuis upgrade au 2.6.18-r3

## SPUT-NICK

Salut,

je n'ai plus de X depuis upgrade au noyal 2.6.18-r3.

Il a un probleme pour charger correctement le module nvidia.

nvidia-drivers a été emergé et re-émergé.

modprobe nvidia    ( module non chargé pendant le boot --> message d'erreur semblable que suivant  )

```
FATAL: Error inserting nvidia 

(/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r3/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format
```

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```
(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in 

your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your 

X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX 

module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia 

(/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r3/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

emerge --info (chroot depuis knoppix)

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2_rc2-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.12 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12 i686 unknown

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Fri, 24 Nov 2006 14:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X a52 aac alsa amuled arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bittorrent cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif glitz gpm gstreamer hal iconv input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kernel_linux ldap libg++ linguas_fr linguas_fr_FR mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection scanner sdl session spell spl ssl symlink tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia vorbis win32codecs xml xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Toute idée est la bienvenue.   :Smile: Last edited by SPUT-NICK on Fri Nov 24, 2006 10:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ryo-san

lut

Quelle version des drivers nvidia ? quelle carte graphique ?

----------

## SPUT-NICK

cg: nvidia geforce 2 mx 400

drivers 1.0.9629 :

```
Knoppix / # eix nvidia-drivers

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  1.0.8774 1.0.8776 (~)1.0.9629 [M](~)1.0.9742

     Installed versions:  1.0.9629(03:30:12 24.11.2006)(dlloader kernel_linux)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

```

----------

## Alexis

qu'est ce que dmeg te dit apres avoir planté au modprobe ?

----------

## ryo-san

Bon , ben forcement   :Wink: 

Regarde plutot du coté de :

```
x11-drivers/nvidia-legacy-drivers
```

----------

## letchideslandes

Et si tu veux le dernier pilote fonctionnant avec beryl http://letchideslandes.dyndns.org/

----------

## ghoti

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> Bon , ben forcement  
> 
> Regarde plutot du coté de :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Heu, pourkwaaa ?

Dans ce cas, tu peux expliquer :

 *Quote:*   

> tut ~ # lspci | grep nVidia
> 
> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)
> 
> tut ~ # emerge nvidia-drivers -p
> ...

 

Et ça marche parfaitement !

Moi je verrais plutôt un mauvais pointage du lien symbolique /usr/src/linux ...

----------

## SPUT-NICK

ryo-san,

mon nvidia-drivers fonctionnait nickel avec mon noyal 2.6.18.

Si c'était le nvidia-drivers-legacy qu'il me faut, pourquoi avec le 2.6.18-r3 ça ne fonctionne pas ?

----------

## ghoti

 *SPUT-NICK wrote:*   

> rpourquoi avec le 2.6.18-r3 ça ne fonctionne pas ?

 

Bon, j'ai le -r2 mais j'essaie avec le -r3 (c'est ma femme qui va être contente !  :Smile: )

----------

## ghoti

No problemo : ça marche nickel avec la -r3 !

Vérifie le lien /usr/src/linux !

----------

## SPUT-NICK

chroot gentoo# ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 nov 24 05:16 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3

donc c'est bon par là...[/b]

----------

## ghoti

 *SPUT-NICK wrote:*   

> mon nvidia-drivers fonctionnait nickel avec mon noyal 2.6.18.

 

Si tu as gardé ce noyau, est-ce que ça fonctionne toujours ?

----------

## SPUT-NICK

bonne question, effectivement, ça ne fonctionne plus avec le 2.6.18 .

----------

## ghoti

Bon, alors on dirait que tu as un sérieux problème  !  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ca sent le syndrome du "j'ai glissé, chef! " ....

Vérifie si tu as bien un fichier nvidia.ko dans tous les répertoires /lib/modules/<version_du_kernel>/video  !

[EDIT]C'est off et déplacé mais c'est pas parce que "un cheval/des chevaux" que "un noyal,/des noyaux".

Tu dis un "noyal" de prune, toi ?  :Wink: Last edited by ghoti on Sat Nov 25, 2006 12:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ryo-san

ouaip , ben j'etais tout simplement persuadé que les nvidia "normaux" commencaient a partir de la geforce 3.

dsl.

Pour ma part ,j'ai une geforce ti 4200.Lorsque j'ai emergé les derniers drivers la semaine derniere je crois , ces derniers ont foutu  une zone pas croyable, j'ai du regresser jusqu'au 8776 pour retrouver l'accel 3D.

Peut etre est-ce juste specifique a ma carte.

EDIT: faudrait verifier entre vous deux puisque vous avez la meme carte, le dlloader met la pagaille parfois (me semble avoir eu un soucis de ce genre )

----------

## ghoti

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> Pour ma part ,j'ai une geforce ti 4200.Lorsque j'ai emergé les derniers drivers la semaine derniere je crois , ces derniers ont foutu  une zone pas croyable, j'ai du regresser jusqu'au 8776

 

Là, tu me fais douter : justement la machine geforce2 en question possédait auparavant une Siluro ti 4200 mais il y a quelques semaines, j'ai dû régresser "hardware" vers la mx400.

Mais non, c'est pas possible : le ventilo était coincé et je n'avais même plus d'image au boot ! cramage certain !  :Sad: 

(Vais quand même vérifier un de ces jours   :Confused:  )

----------

## titoucha

Je pense qu'un petit eselect opengl list pour voir si la librairie graphique de Nvidia est bien sélectionnée ou sinon eselect opengl set nvidia, car dans ton premier message le pilote se plaint de ne pas pouvoir ouvrir/initialiser la GLX.

----------

## kopp

Si le pilote noyau n'est pas  chargé, ça ne sert à rien de s'occuper de X pour le moment.

----------

## Alexis

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Si le pilote noyau n'est pas  chargé, ça ne sert à rien de s'occuper de X pour le moment.

 

++

Comme je l'ai dit implicitement plus haut, dmesg donne généralement la solution quand ça plante au modprobe.

Sans le module nvidia, tu peux quand meme te logguer (? c'est ça l'orthographe?)  en console avec ctrl alt F1.

Si t'es dans un chroot depuis un live cd, tu peux aussi regarder le /var/log/messages si t'as un logger lancé au démarrage.

----------

## titoucha

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Si le pilote noyau n'est pas  chargé, ça ne sert à rien de s'occuper de X pour le moment.

 

+1

Ce matin je n'avais pas vu la ligne qui concerne le module nvidia.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## SPUT-NICK

Alexis:

je ne t'oubliais pas, mais comme je suis sur un autre probleme avec un "emerge -e system && emerge -e world" à faire ça prend du temps, je comptait te répondre lors du prochain boot de gentoo étant toujours sous knoppix ; )

mon /var/log/message:

Nov 24 04:41:32 [kernel] nvidia: version magic '2.6.18-gentoo-r3 preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-4.1' should be '2.6.18-gentoo-r3 preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-3.4'

Ce qui semble vouloir dire que c'est lié à GCC et que donc après mon emerge de tous mes paquets ça devrait le faire non ?

edit: j'ai emerge -C gcc-3.4*   emerge libtool   et  re  emerge -e system && emerge -e world (en cours)

Sinon, oui je peut me logguer.

 *Quote:*   

> titoucha
> 
>   Je pense qu'un petit eselect opengl list pour voir si la librairie graphique de Nvidia est bien sélectionnée ou sinon eselect opengl set nvidia, car dans ton premier message le pilote se plaint de ne pas pouvoir ouvrir/initialiser la GLX.

 

eselect opengl set nvidia fait,

pour voir si ça fonctionne, je testerais ça au prochain boot de gentoo. Je vous tiens au jus...

Après le eselect opengl set nvidia  voici la sortie de  eselect opengl list  :

 *Quote:*   

> eselect opengl list
> 
> Available OpenGL implementations:
> 
>   [1]   nvidia *
> ...

 

----------

## ryo-san

 *Quote:*   

> Ce qui semble vouloir dire que c'est lié à GCC et que donc après mon emerge de tous mes paquets ça devrait le faire non ?

 

Il semblerait qu'au final ce soit la source de ton probleme, un module nvidia compilé avec gcc-4.1 sur un systeme pas encore mis a jour .

Donc oui , une fois la mise a jour faites , ca devrais rentrer dans l'ordre.

----------

## Alexis

 *SPUT-NICK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mon /var/log/message:
> 
> Nov 24 04:41:32 [kernel] nvidia: version magic '2.6.18-gentoo-r3 preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-4.1' should be '2.6.18-gentoo-r3 preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-3.4'
> ...

 

Ce qui veut dire que ton module nvidia est """"compilé"""" avec gcc 4.1 (avec autant que guillemets que tu veux, parceque c'est du binaire en fait, c'est juste l'interface qui est compilée  :Wink:  ) et que ton kernel l'a été avec le 3.4.

Recompile ton noyau et ça devrait rouler.

----------

## SPUT-NICK

Bon, j'ai fait le emerge -ev system et pas encore le emerge -ev world.

J'ai rebooté, make && make modules_install mon kernel, modules_update update_modules, emerge nvidia-drivers

mais, toujours la même erreur:

 *Quote:*   

> Nov 24 04:41:32 [kernel] nvidia: version magic '2.6.18-gentoo-r3 preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-4.1' should be '2.6.18-gentoo-r3 preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-3.4

 

Rien sur google là dessus...

Pensez vous que le probleme peut venir de mes paquets non encore recompilés dans world ?

edit: j'ai aussi des problemes sur  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nov 28 02:00:06 [kernel] snd_ac97_bus: version magic '2.6.18-gentoo-r3 preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-4.1' should be '2.6.18-gentoo-r3 preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-3.4'
> 
> Nov 28 02:00:06 [kernel] snd_ac97_codec: version magic '2.6.18-gentoo-r3 preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-4.1' should be '2.6.18-gentoo-r3 preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-3.4'
> ...

 

edit 2: j'ai plus gcc-3.4 mais gcc-4.1

----------

## geekounet

Et t'as bien copié ton kernel recompilé dans /boot et bien rebooté dessus ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

et surtout bien recompilé les nvidia-drivers après avoir rebooté afin qu'ils soient bien compatibles pour ce noyau.

----------

## Enlight

J'avais eu un flan avec les derniers nvidias du même ordre (sauf que chez moi il tripait sur une différence de version de modules pour xorg et pour le kernel), ça s'est reglé à coup de modprobe -r nvidia && modprobe nvidia et d'eselect opengl set nvidia et autres env-update sans que la logique de la chose ne daigne me heurter...

----------

